
ASUS Announces B250 Expert Mining Motherboard: 19 Expansion Slots - robin_reala
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11739/asus-announces-b250-expert-mining-motherboard-19-expansions-slots
======
slim
PS/2 ports? What for?

~~~
gravypod
Maybe it's good for _very_ budget/retired KVM swithes. Probably makes it easy
for the hosts to have a pile of servers, a pile of GPUs, and a single
keyboard, mouse, and monitor to keep the prices down.

Probably was also already on the board design.

